# اليكم 450 تهشير جديد مع فديو كيفية التحميل على الاوتوكاد



## مصطفى الجمل (29 أغسطس 2011)

اليكم 450 تهشير جديد مع فديو داخل ملف التهشير لكيفية التحميل على الاوتوكاد
hatch.rar - 6.39MB


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي بس وين الفيديو


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أغسطس 2011)

الفيديو موجو داخل ملف التهشير


----------



## عزت محروس (30 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 أغسطس 2011)

اي حد ينزل ملف التهشير ( hatch.rar - 6.39MB ) يفتحة هيلاقى الفديو موجود جوه
ياريت الدعاء لوالدي بالحاج هذا العام اميييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد ابورواش (31 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## babankarey (31 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك **شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر علي 86 (31 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم وفق المسلمين وسدد خطاهم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد المعبود (31 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك شكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## ياسر سالمان (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً اخانا العزيز اضفت لنا جديداً بعدما تعلمنا اضافة ملفات التهشير فى الاتوكاد


----------



## المساح10 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديو موجو داخل ملف التهشير


----------



## abdallahothman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ان كان هناك رابطا اخر زودنا به ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال رزق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الملف والشرح وتم التحميل على الأتوكاد


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## houssamfansah (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انا هحاول ارفع الملف على موقع تاني


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب عفوك و رضاك


----------



## abdallahothman (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ما زلنا ننتظر اخي مصطفى


----------



## metkal (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## kamal45jo (13 فبراير 2015)

khdddddddddddddddddds


----------



## kamal45jo (13 فبراير 2015)

احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

بوركت أخي العزيز ...


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك .... أخي


----------



## karim fadel (23 مارس 2015)

فين يا هندسة رابط التحميل


----------



## karim fadel (23 مارس 2015)

فين يا هندسه الرابط


----------



## احمد زلابيه (23 مارس 2015)

كيفية التحميل ؟


----------

